

The right Django project layout - elbear
http://elbear.com/the-right-django-project-layout.html

======
ulyssesv
This is cool but I'd rather go with a 12factor layout.

~~~
ulyssesv
This is what I use nowadays: <https://github.com/ulyssesv/django-quickie>.

